# 28 Gauge Remington 870 Express For Sale



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

***Sold*** I'm selling my 28 Gauge 870 express. The link to UGE is below. If you're a member here let me know and we'll talk price.

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

https://utahgunexchange.com/ads/28-gauge-remington-870-express/


----------

